# /bin/sh: bad interpreter trotz /etc/fstab Eintrag

## Acronis

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem. Leider kann ich auf der Partition /home keine Programme ausführen

Fehlermeldung:

```
-bash: ./Config: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Keine Berechtigung

```

Wenn ich sh ./Config mache funktioniert zwar der befehl, aber bricht mit der Fehlermeldung ab:  configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.

fstab Eintrag sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
/home           xfs                 user,exec,nosuid,nodev,usrquota,grpquota
```

mount ergibt:

```
/home type xfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,usrquota,grpquota)

```

komisch oder? irgendwie tauch da exec nicht auf. Unterstützt xfs überhaupt die Option exec ?

Gruß

----------

## Genone

"user" impliziert "noexec", und für /home macht "user" normal auch keinen Sinn.

----------

## Acronis

 *Genone wrote:*   

> "user" impliziert "noexec", und für /home macht "user" normal auch keinen Sinn.

 

Vielen Dank. Ich habe die fstab geändert und neugestartet. Leider kann ich immer noch keine Programme ausführen.

 /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Keine Berechtigung

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Acronis wrote:*   

>  *Genone wrote:*   "user" impliziert "noexec", und für /home macht "user" normal auch keinen Sinn. 
> 
> Vielen Dank. Ich habe die fstab geändert und neugestartet. Leider kann ich immer noch keine Programme ausführen.
> 
>  /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Keine Berechtigung

 

1.) Editierst du das File unter Windows? Sprich hast du am Ende ev. CR-LF statt nur eines LineFeeds drinn? Dann musst du ein dos2unix ausführen um CR-LF in LF umzuwandeln.

2.) Welche Berechtigungen hat /bin/sh und welche (sofern das nur ein Link ist) das verlinkte File?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## schachti

 *Genone wrote:*   

> "user" impliziert "noexec", und für /home macht "user" normal auch keinen Sinn.

 

Daran sollte es ja eigentlich nicht liegen, da er exec als Paramter angibt ("This  option  implies the options noexec, nosuid, and nodev (unless overridden by subsequent options, as in the option line user,exec,dev,suid)").

----------

## Genone

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *Genone wrote:*   "user" impliziert "noexec", und für /home macht "user" normal auch keinen Sinn. 
> 
> Daran sollte es ja eigentlich nicht liegen, da er exec als Paramter angibt ("This  option  implies the options noexec, nosuid, and nodev (unless overridden by subsequent options, as in the option line user,exec,dev,suid)").

 

Stimmt schon, aber bei "user" + "bad interpreter" läuten bei mir immer sofort die Alarmglocken.

----------

## Acronis

Danke für alle Antworten. 

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 1.) Editierst du das File unter Windows? Sprich hast du am Ende ev. CR-LF statt nur eines LineFeeds drinn? Dann musst du ein dos2unix ausführen um CR-LF in LF umzuwandeln.

 

Ich editiere files mit nano.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.) Welche Berechtigungen hat /bin/sh und welche (sofern das nur ein Link ist) das verlinkte File?
> 
> 

 

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root        root     4 18. März 12:48 sh -> bash

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root        root  855K 18. März 12:48 bash

ich habe bash mal die Rechte 777 gegeben, aber leider ändert das auch nichts.

Gruß

----------

## Acronis

ahhhh... ich bin einen Schritt weiter. Ich bin gerade darauf gekommen, dass es etwas mit grsecurity zutun haben könnte und da lag ich garnicht so falsch.

Leider kenne ich mich da noch überhaupt nicht aus.

grsec.log meldet immer

```
Mar 24 18:34:47 server grsec: From 84.123.222.xxx: denied untrusted exec of /home/test/app by /bin/bash[bash:20405] uid/euid:1448/1448

 gid/egid:1448/1448, parent /bin/bash[bash:19714] uid/euid:1448/1448 gid/egid:1448/1448
```

Wie kann man denn grsecurity mitteilen, dass der user test die richtigen Rechte hat.

Gruß

----------

## mv

 *Acronis wrote:*   

> Wie kann man denn grsecurity mitteilen, dass der user test die richtigen Rechte hat.

 

Kommt darauf an, wie Du es ihm verboten hast. Vermutlich hast Du die Option TPE (Trusted Path Execution) aktiviert.

Die Hilfe-Texte dazu sind eigentlich ziemlich selbsterklärend.

----------

## schachti

Siehe auch https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-499231.html - ist vielleicht sinnvoller, das nur in einem Thread zu diskutieren.

----------

